# How to get from Eclipse 2 (893) to 902?



## Lehthanis (Nov 2, 2011)

I used R3l3as3d Root Motorooter for linux a while back to get from Eclipse 1.0 886 to stock 886...I then took the OTA 893 update legitimately, and it worked...so I wiped and flashed eclipse 2.0 893. So far so good.

Well, I wanted to go to 902 and maybe try out some Axiom AOKP or something. Either way I NEED the 902 update...I tried using Motorooter again, and used option 1...it put me back on stock 886.

I went to check for updates, and it tried to do 893...the update then failed







So I was sitting on stock rooted 886...I imagien the update failed because the radio was already on 893 or something, but I'm not sure.

What can I do to get to 902? I need a linux solution...Any ideas? I've reflashed Eclipse 2 and everything seems to be 893 ok.


----------



## Lehthanis (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like I used the wrong download...I need to be using pathsaver for linux with the 893 file right? Should I run option 1 then option 4, then option 5? or should I run option 3, then 4, then 5? Do I need option 5? I intend to just boot into 893 stock and get the OTA 902 update.


----------

